# autocruise net door



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all ,as you know we have an autocruise stargazer 2004,we have hit a problem with her concerning the door,we have a full length net door that fits back to the normal door,when its used as just the net door it fastens closed with a plastic bolt wich has kindly snapped off ,can i possibly get this part seperate or do i have to have a complete net inner door,OR can i actually get one as swift don't want to know ,i have been in touch with o'learyes and i have to ring back ,am i on a wild goose chase or does anyone know who actually made these net inner doors,hopeing someone knows,regards chrisda :roll:


----------

